# DIVORCE by type poll



## Christine Enfp (Apr 8, 2011)

PLEASE HELP

I am doing research on divorce rates by personality type. Please put your MBTI type (if possible MBTI type of former/current spouse), and # of years married. 

You can post someone you know as long as you know the exact information.

I am looking to find a divorce rate trend by certain MBTI types. I will post the results after enough entries. Results will go as followed:

MBTI types married the longest/shortest
MBTI combinations that were longer/shorter

Thanks!


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

My mom and dad were married for 13 years. She's an ISTJ, he's an INTP.


----------



## Christina Breann (May 8, 2011)

My parents were married for about ten years before they divorced. My mother was an ISFJ and I believe my Dad is an ISTJ. 
My aunt and uncle, who I live with, have been married for 30+ years. My aunt is an INFJ and my uncle is an ISTJ. It's an extreeeemely difficult combination for them...but they're holding it together still. Air's tense, though : P

My mother married an ENTJ once. It lasted 5 1/2 years...took us a while before we could "escape" and hit the road while he was out of the house : P


----------



## Larxene (Nov 24, 2011)

First of all, this is not a poll because there are no poll options. You should change the title to Divorce By Type Questionnaire.

Secondly, if this is a questionnaire, you should write down the questions, and be sure to word them carefully. For example:

*Couple #1*

1. What is the type of each partner in this marriage?
2. How did you determine the type of each partner?

Possible answers:

The first partner:

a) Took a free test
b) Took a paid, official test
c) I observed him/her
d) Several people observed him/her
e) He/she observed himself/herself

The second partner:

a) Took a free test
b) Took a paid, official test
c) I observed him/her
d) Several people observed him/her
e) He/she observed himself/herself

3. How long were they in a relationship before they got married?
4. What is the length of their marriage?

Demographic information helps too:

5. Where were each partner born and raised?
6. What is the race of each partner?
7. What is the age of each partner when they got married?



You should also pay attention to the divorce trends of the parents of these unions. From what I've read, if parents are divored, the risk of divorce for the child is higher.


----------

